# Amount Charged to Rider Changes from "Trip History" to "Earnings"



## Alex Bird (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi there, 

Wondering if anyone has caught this?

40% of my earnings taken out of my rides, instead of the 25% I'd originally agreed to?

There are differences in the amounts charged to the clients in my App in two different places. Under the Trip History Tab, the actual amount they were charged is more than every one of the amounts charged under my "Earnings" tab where the calculated "25 percent" is taken out. 

This ends up being about 40% of the earnings I make which is incredibly unreasonable. 

In total on my Trip History, of the six trips I drove yesterday...

+ $11.23
+ $7.90
+ $4.65
+ $5.10
+ $8.59
+ 12.65

TOTAL: $50.12 (25% of this should be $12.53 owed to Uber - which would make my earnings $37.60)

The amount under my Earnings for the day is 

TOTAL: $30.16 (Over 40% taken out of the initial amount I made)

Why did the amounts change under my earnings tab, versus the trip tab?

(This is really discerning as I've just started driving Uber and was hoping to make more of a profit).


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

SRF fee is $1.65. It went up from $1.00 to $1.65.

50.12 - 9.90 (this is SRF 1.65 x 6) = 40.22 - 25% (is 10.06) = 30.16


----------



## Alex Bird (Oct 15, 2015)

Why would the Safe Rider Fees not be included in the 25%? 

How ridiculous. Money grubbing at it's finest.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Alex Bird said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Wondering if anyone has caught this?
> 
> ...


POST # 1/Alex Bird: Other Members will
swoop in to Answer
your Payroll Highjacking Query, but
1st, a small favor to chi1cabby WILL
be a Sizeable One for You:

☆ ☆ PROTECT YOUR LEGAL RIGHTS☆ ☆
"Carefully REread your Partnership
Agreement. NEW DRIVERS have only
* 30 * Days to Opt-Out of B I N D I N G
Arbitration."
https://uberpeople.net/posts/402925

This has been a ...NEW DRIVER ALERT
courtesy of These L o n g s t a n d i n g
Notables:
chi1cabby ...& ...
Casuale Haberdasher


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

We all have noticed. I guess you know pax can't tip in the app while thinking they should not with cash. Also, the rating system is junk. Surge is more money and worse ratings. Too many cars online = cheap for pax = better ratings = less money for driver.


----------



## UberdrivernLostAngeles (Nov 7, 2015)

Watch the total amount of trips at the end of the night. They change! I had 62 rides for $528, literally 5 hrs later that shifted to only 53 rides, then again to 42 rides. They all differ and Uber magically takes money from my check, then tries to deduct their 25% from the lower amount. I was like what happened to the $200 you took out (no response from Uber other than we will look into that) meanwhile I still haven't gotten paid in almost 4 weeks now. They keep claiming they will add it to my next check. I'm past waiting now. Looking into lawsuit now, possible class action if others join in. They are taking money from us without reason and since we have no control over it we have to suffer until "they" decided what they feel is right to give us. I/we work hard for the pennies we make here. Any one else experience any paycheck issues?


----------



## uberblessing (Nov 7, 2015)

I just experienced this and I was pretty livid. Well my SRF is $1.95 which brings my base minumum to $3.00 - uber fees. So I literally kept $34.41 out of $64.21 worth of rides last night. (Total of 55% not 75%). Lyft here i come


----------



## UberdrivernLostAngeles (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm sure this is happening across the board. If we all come together, I'm sure we can get the results we need.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Havent had this happen to me yet in my last 2 weeks of rides.

Uber takes their 25%...I get the rest. It is deposited into my checking account.

Are the people in this thread disgruntled Uber drivers or shills for the Taxi Industry?


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

San Pedro, once you start driving for Lyft you will feel the difference. Lyft also charges SRF but passengers and not the drivers.
But you can also see this on your MINIMUM fare rides with Uber. Just pay attention next time you get one. Let's say it's $5 in your area or whatever it is. You would expect to get 75% of that money, right? Or $3.25. But in fact , you will get only two dollars with some change. Look at your statements for the last two weeks. If you see $2 ride- how this can be? That's because uber charges you $1.75 or whatever it is and then 25%


----------



## Driver2020 (Sep 2, 2015)

When Uber raised rates I figured I would give it a shot again. I did pretty well for a few weeks then I noticed this safe rider fee hike. I'm now making less. I emailed them and they took me around in circles. I've stopped driving, there's no way I'm putting my car on the line for that kind of money. Done.



Alex Bird said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Wondering if anyone has caught this?
> 
> ...


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

SanPedroLover said:


> Havent had this happen to me yet in my last 2 weeks of rides.
> 
> Uber takes their 25%...I get the rest. It is deposited into my checking account.
> 
> Are the people in this thread disgruntled Uber drivers or shills for the Taxi Industry?


It happens to you on every ride.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Sounds like the first poster didn't bother to read how this works.

Uber does NOT take a fixed percentage of the total amount paid by the rider. It takes a fixed percentage of the per-mile and per-minute fees paid by the rider, plus ALL of the other fees, like the SRF.

If you look at your stats, they break this down in detail, so there's no reason to not understand this other than sheer laziness.

This reminds me of people who get their first job, then are shocked when they discover that taxes were taken out of their psychecks.

The overall percentage they take of a given ride varies quite a bit due to this- the longer the ride, the lower the percentage they end up taking, because the SRF is tiny compared to a $30 or $50 fare.


----------



## Shay (Nov 30, 2015)

This 18 plus on this trip.... I made a little over 10. What's going on


----------

